# Shostakovich !



## Baeron (Aug 8, 2013)

Ah! Shostakovich! What an exciting composer !
I'm currently looking for the best of the best of the Shostakovich Symphonies!
Any Suggestions ? 

Ps: It doesn't have to be a complete cycle of the symphonies, I want the best version of each symphonies 

Thanks


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I think that the best versions are primarily your personal taste. Others will have another opinion ;-)

I don't even know which his best are. I spent a lot of time reading articles about his symphonies, why he wrote them, what the Soviet censors said and so on. I decided to start my collection with these:

Symphony 4
Symphony 8
Symphony 15

#4 and #8 were the ones that got DSCH in trouble with the censors, so this is why I chose them. Both are quite aggressive musically. #15 is pastoral and tends to be overlooked by many. I am very pleased with my choices.

I avoided the early ones that are supposed to be primarily socialist propaganda works, but I also have Symphony 2, which I received in error and have yet to listen to. The liner notes seem to justify the work.

I also avoided the 'glorification of Lenin' symphonies, although Symphony 10 is widely considered to be one of the greats.

I also avoided the ones with a lot of vocals, as they are all in Russian.

Maybe I will get some more some day.

What I would definitely recommend is this:

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-Chamber-Symphonies-Dmitri/dp/B0007DHPQM/

I cannot recommend it too highly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

I only know Symphony no. 7. I've got this one...

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/12601/3










Having also heard 10 just once, I used Presto classical to help me find a recommended recording. This one came in the post yesterday!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My faves: 1, 5, 6, 9, 10, and 15. Many consider #10 his finest work. I'm a fanatic on #15. None of these have vocals or choir!

A nod to fans of 4 and 8, which are not on my fave list (yet). Two that will probably never be there: 7 and 12.

If you're just getting started, you can get the whole set in excellent recordings by Barshai for nine bucks!

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-..._shvl_album_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1376027069&sr=301-4


----------



## Baeron (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your advices


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

There is a couple of other threads on Shostakovich Symphonies and other compositions on TC if You care to dig up what others like! (Searching for ye olde threads is is a good way to make oneself acquainted with what has been discussed about in certain subjects!)

Personally I'm very found of all of them, and rate them in the following order; 4, 8, 11, 13, 14, 1, 15, 5, 6, 7, 10, 12, 2, 3

Kondrashin, Mravinsky, Sanderling Sr, Svetlanov, Rostropovich, Roszdestvensky, Järvi are my most common to go to conductors in Shostakovich!

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As has been mentioned, your personal taste will determine your personal favorite. 

For some reason, I really like Kondrashin's recordings. His choice of tempi, sometimes idiosyncratic, combined with the less-than-perfect Soviet recording quality brings out a sound which makes Shostakovich make sense to me.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> If you're just getting started, you can get the whole set in excellent recordings by Barshai for nine bucks!


Seconded; I know you said that you're not too worried about complete sets, but for the price this set can be found at, you really ought to go with it as most of the recordings are superb and a couple among the very best (10, 13 for example).
By the way, for symphony no.5 I would defintitely recommend the Petrenko recording on Naxos - another cheap disc but absolutely superb and coupled with a pretty good 9th!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the whole cycle in mixed CD's (from Haitink on Decca to various Soviet interpretation on Olympia), but still bought that Barshai box last year. It is excellent.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Stokowksi's Symphony No 11 with Houston is spectacular in both performance and sound quality. Incredible recording.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Baeron said:


> Ah! Shostakovich! What an exciting composer !
> I'm currently looking for the best of the best of the Shostakovich Symphonies!
> Any Suggestions ?
> 
> ...


Are you amenable to downloads? If so, this is a great way to get to know the body of work at a give-away price.

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376186013&sr=301-1


----------

